# In case of emergency



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Hello every one.

I was looking to pack my hunting pack and asked myself this question. So I will ask all of you.

What medical supplies do you carry in the field. A slip with a knife or a fumbled broadhead will induce a bad wound. Snake bite? what if a mamba gives you a shot whilst creeping around Zululand bush after Inyala. Even a bust leg can happen. 

I never used to worry- stomping around big 5 country with a 308 and no worries, that changed with the arival of a wife and then 2 boys.

I was never conscripted, missed the draught by a month, what does a soldier get issued to go into the bush with. 

Please let me know
Ryan


----------



## Cupid21 (Aug 13, 2007)

*good question*

its probably the last thing some of us think about.medical supplies that is.being an avid outdoors man.hiking fishing ect.i always keep a small medlit at hand just in case the ones you get from most outdoor stores.you never know when and what COULD happen.another thing i never leave behind is the cellphone.even if there might be no reception i would rather have there items and not use them,than need them and not have them.


----------



## wildeboer (Apr 22, 2007)

*emergency pack*

I would suggest a good cellphone, your medical aid card and a understanding wife. The wife has to understand that you shot a sable or gemsbok because of the poison that affected your mind:darkbeer:

Seriously, I pack a basic medi-kit which include a few bandages, ointment for insect-bites, plaster, pain tablets, superglue for cuts(field stitches) and your cellphone to phone your wife if it is serious.


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Ok so we have Sterile Gauze swabs, compression bandages, anti septic ointment, pain pills, superglue, plasters, insect bite ointment, Cellphone. Might I add I am a big fan of flares. Especialy when hiking / hunting in the mountains, just dont set the grass upwind of you alight if you are lying there and cant move.

What about snakes.

Thank you 
Ryan


----------



## Cupid21 (Aug 13, 2007)

*Snakes*

the best thing for snakes is to just be careful of the sharp end.no serious if you are in the middle of the bush and about 2 hours away from the nearest hospital its pointless unless you keep one of every anti venom.but if you are walk and stalking you should be aware of every thing around you and move slow enough to scan the immediate area well enough to see any snakes.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Snakebite kits are fantastic things, but lugging an ice box is difficult and heavy. Besides, they are really best used in a hospital.

Anyways, the best cure for mamba bites is to find and lie under a shady tree, so that your corpse isn't too bloated when they find you...


As far as a kit goes, add a few small items, like an eye cup (to rinse your eye out if you get something in it) some antihistamine tabs (in case you happen upon an angry bee or thousand, or just for hayfever) a few decent crepe bandages, a space blanket, scalpel blade (or even a decent nail clipper), small distilled water (cleaning, rinsing eyes, etc) alcohol swabs, tweezer, and you should be good to go. Some glucose can help with shock, and always make sure that you have good clean drinking water on hand (not juice - have you ever rinsed a wound with powerade? it just isn't the same as water...)

If you feel competent enough, you could also keep in the bakkie a few larger bandages, trauma pads, splint, IV dripset (only if you can use one) and a spinal collar/backboard if you are going to be more than an hour from hospital. Remember though that medications have use before dates and need to be regularly replaced. A box of Glad Wrap or cling film is excellent for burns (wrap and leave it till you get to a hospital) There is very little that you can do for a burn victim (you are not allowed to administer morphine derivs) other than plumb them to an IV to keep them from going into shock, covering the burns and racing to an emergency room.


----------



## Ampie (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm allergic to bees, so I take my Epipen with (adrenaline). In real remote areas, if you can, Solucortev might come in handy, but it is very risky. And also take lots of babalaas medicine, it helped me out in the past.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

You'll be able to find a good basic first aid kit at any Clicks or Dischem.
St.Johns ambulance also sells them and the money is for a good cause.

If you're hunting in the middle of nowhere, always make sure that you have trravel insurance incase you need to be airlifted to a hospital after getting scratched by a lion or something.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

@ ASG - re: store bought kits - they are good value, but make sure you unpack them and that you know what is in the kit, and that you know exactly how to use them. These kits are also good for general use, but may be lacking in items that will help in the bush. 

Essential meds in the bakkie kit should also include 'polyfilla' for diarhea (can't recall the trade name), nausea tabs (Stemetil / Lomotil) and Buscopan for abdominal cramps as well. There is precious little that can ruin a hunting trip like a good dose of gut-flu.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Ampie said:


> I'm allergic to bees, so I take my Epipen with (adrenaline). In real remote areas, if you can, Solucortev might come in handy, but it is very risky. And also take lots of babalaas medicine, it helped me out in the past.


Ampie - risk in the bush is very relative. If the chance of dying from a beesting is 100% and the chance of the meds killing you is 30%, you will probably take the meds! Call the chopper first, though!


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Bushcat said:


> ...what does a soldier get issued to go into the bush with...


A medic! Ops medics were awesome - If you throw all the pieces of a wounded bloke into the same room, the Ops Medic could generally put them back together. Some of them are reputed to have brought rare steak back from the dead...

Seriously, though, training is one of the attributes that you cannot replace with equipment. Here we all sit on the AT forum, and, to a man, you will agree that practice makes you a much better archer than gear and no practice. However, the better the archer, the better the gear he is able to fully utilise. 

Regular soldiers just had a single bomb bandage (if they were lucky) and whatever else they supplied themselves with.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Matatazela said:


> A medic! Ops medics were awesome - If you throw all the pieces of a wounded bloke into the same room, the Ops Medic could generally put them back together. Some of them are reputed to have brought rare steak back from the dead...
> 
> Seriously, though, training is one of the attributes that you cannot replace with equipment. Here we all sit on the AT forum, and, to a man, you will agree that practice makes you a much better archer than gear and no practice. However, the better the archer, the better the gear he is able to fully utilise.
> 
> Regular soldiers just had a single bomb bandage (if they were lucky) and whatever else they supplied themselves with.


Especially the guys from 7 Medical Regiment. These guys patched, fixed, fought and carried wounded soldiers and even Special Forces Soldiers out of the worst of places in the old Bush War. Some of these guys were assigned to Koevoet and sent out on patrole in fighting vehcles. They can heal and put a hurt on somebody equally good:wink:


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Here follows the condensed AT Medic supply list.
Thanks to all contributors.

First prize: A 7 Medical Regiment medic. 

For the rest of the times we go to the bush without our medic here is the list.

Medicines:

Anthasam for insect-bites
Anti septic ointment (Many Iodine based ones available)
Pain pills,
Antihistamine tabs. (Insect bites/ Bee stings, that you react to. Good for hay fever) Note you may need a prescription.

Diarrhea stoppers (Imodium) Also stops stomach cramps but not for cramps only.
Nausea tabs (Stemetil / Lomotil)
Buscopan for abdominal cramps
Some glucose can help with shock.
Rehydrate, in the event of bad nausea and vomiting (Malaria) It tastes so foul you stop vomiting so you don’t have to drink it again.
Allergic to bees, so take Epipen with (adrenaline).

Dressings:

Plasters
Sterile Gauze swabs
Compression bandages,
A few decent crepe bandages
Alcohol swabs

Sundries:

Cell phone
Medical aid card
Superglue for cuts (field stitches)
An eye cup (to rinse your eye out if you get something in it)
A space blanket
Scalpel blade
Small distilled water (cleaning, rinsing eyes, etc)
Tweezers
Clean drinking water for wound cleaning


Back up supplies in vehicle

Bandages
Trauma pads,
Splint
IV drip set (only if you can use one)
Spinal collar/backboard

General notes

Medications have use before dates and need to be regularly replaced.
A box of Glad Wrap or cling film is excellent for burns (wrap and leave it till you get to a hospital)
You are not allowed to administer morphine unless qualified.
Clicks or Dischem and St.Johns ambulance stock first aid kits
Travel insurance in case you need to be airlifted to a hospital after getting scratched by a lion or something.


store bought kits - they are good value, but make sure you unpack them and that you know what is in the kit, and that you know exactly how to use them. These kits are also good for general use, but may be lacking in items that will help in the bush.


----------



## Diamond_SA (Apr 8, 2006)

*First aid kit ( V'town special )*

Hey All !
Just an example of what we take along ...

First aid kit (store bought) - should contain variety of plasters, bandages and gauze along with tweezers, scissors and an emergency blanket.
Paracetamol tabs (Panado) - for mild to moderate pain.
Voltaren tabs (or any other anti-inflammatory) - for sprains or any other muscle/bone injury. Use with caution on ulcer sufferers.
Imodium tabs (Loperamide) - a tummy flu will ruin any hunt.
Valoid tabs (Cyclizine) - anti-nausea.
Clarityne tabs (Loratadine) - anti-histamine, has a variety of uses, they main one being to prevent the sniffles while stalking or in the hide.
Rehidrat sachets - very usefull in preventing dehydration.
Gaviscon chew tabs - antacid, usefull in overcoming certain overindulgences during the hunt.
Gemini eye drops - good all-round eye drops.

The following are usefull but not an absolute must.
Broad spectrum antibiotics - zap an infection. Use with caution !
Sleeping tablets - for non snorers or those too excited to sleep. Use with caution !
Throat lozenges.
Cough mixture.
Berocca effervescent - for a quick "pick me up".

Remember, common sense is your best friend during medical emergencies. Also, "prevention is better than cure".
Have cellphones with spare batteries, a GPS if possible and your medical aid and ID cards/books.
Inform your mates of any existing medical conditions that you may have and give them pointers on how to help if the need arises. Look after yourself and your buddies. *If in doubt, get medical assistance ASAP*. It's better to be safe than sorry.

Happy Hunting SA AT's !


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Diamond_SA said:


> ...Rehidrat sachets - very usefull in preventing dehydration...



I like that - it confirms Bushcats comments about the taste. Simply knowing you will have to drink it is enough to prevent dehydration!

Diamond - you make some excellent points, and specifically about telling people what your pre-existing medical conditions are, and letting people know where you are going is critical. Even if you are going just 10km away, that leaves an area of 30 000 ha to search for you if something goes wrong. :wink:


----------

